# camera on ICS4BIONIC?



## adam (Jul 11, 2011)

are there any camera .apk's that we can install to have a working camera or are we just waiting for a fix? thanks.


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't think any work yet.I tried camerazoom and got an error. Hash tweeted that they are close on getting.camera working though.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

No camera will work, its a driver issue. Trust me you'll know when they get the cam working 

sent from my HP DrOiDpad.....


----------

